# HELP! Breeder Q



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

As many of you know, I have been looking for a Havanese puppy for over a month. I have learned so much on the Forum and I thank each of you for your comments and suggestions.

However, I do have a dilemma and I need some advice. I know I shouldn't have gotten my heart set on a certain color and gender of the puppies, but I did before I joined the Forum. I wanted a black/white girl and I found one that I loved from a reputable breeder but she already had a deposit on her. I continued my search and came across a breeder whom I believe is VERY REPUTABLE. She had three males (none black & white) available and she and I e-mailed and called back and forth about two of the puppies. One sold and I decided I wanted the other puppy. I filled out the application, was approved, and sent her a check and two signed copies of the contract on Wed., Nov. 7. She called me on Sat., Nov. 10 and told me she hadn't received the check and had others interested in the puppy. I told her I had mailed the check and contracts and found out later that day that she had received the package on Sat., Nov. 10.

As of this past Sat., Nov. 17 I had not heard anything. I e-mailed her and asked her to send me some updated pictures of the puppy and to call me at her convenience to make arrangements for me to get the puppy. As of yesterday, Nov. 20, she still had not mailed my copy of the fully executed contract nor had she cashed my check.

It is clearly stated in her contract that she has a "100% refund provided living dog and registration papers are returned to seller." It also states "this animal is guaranteed for 30 days at the option and expense of the buyer. If the dog is found to be unsatisfactory, the seller shall refund 100% of purchase price provided living dog and registration papers are returned to seller."

I think this is very generous! However, I received a call this morning from the first breeder (black/white girl) asking if I had purchased a puppy. The purchaser has decided against getting the little girl and the breeder wanted to know if I was still interested.

I e-mailed my breeder right away. Since she was having someone come by today to look at the third (and final) puppy, I called her to ask if I could cancel the contract and if she had anyone else interested in "my" puppy. She was clearly disappointed (understandably) and said she will cash my check and keep out $200, returning the balance to me. 

I feel just TERRIBLE about this. I have cried and cried for the past two hours. I even offered to go ahead and buy her puppy but she said that she didn't want me to do that.

I felt that since she had a 30-day return policy on the dog, the cancellation wouldn't be a problem. I would NEVER have returned the dog within 30 days once I had him.

Can anyone tell me if they have heard of a similar situation. I really am excited about the black/white female but just feel that I have let this breeder down! 

Thanks.

Eileen


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes... it is a sticky situation! As she is letting you out of the contract but from a business sense, if you returned the dog, you could get all your money back but if you don't purchase the dog, she gets $200??? Hmmmm... Am I reading it right?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What?! She said she had others interested in the puppy and wanted you to make up your mind (assuming she didn't have your check), but then you find out that she did have it? I'm lost.

At any rate, no matter the details, I don't understand why she feels she can keep $200 of your money for no reason. Did you sign anything saying you would be putting down a non-refundable deposit?

Without knowing the consequences, and assuming you've not signed anything about a non-refundable deposit, I'd be tempted to stop payment on the check. Of course, I'd need to look into it more, but I don't understand why she feels she earned $200 of your money.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

I know a lot of the reputable breeders I've looked into have non refundable deposits. The whole deposit is not refundable so I give this breeder credit for returning a portion of it.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> What?! She said she had others interested in the puppy and wanted you to make up your mind (assuming she didn't have your check), but then you find out that she did have it? I'm lost.
> 
> At any rate, no matter the details, I don't understand why she feels she can keep $200 of your money for no reason. Did you sign anything saying you would be putting down a non-refundable deposit?
> 
> Without knowing the consequences, and assuming you've not signed anything about a non-refundable deposit, I'd be tempted to stop payment on the check. Of course, I'd need to look into it more, but I don't understand why she feels she earned $200 of your money.




I agree. I would stop it in a heart beat.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree about the deposit. However, I NEVER signed anything stating there was a deposit of any kind. The only thing I signed was the contract, which clearly states in two places that there is a 100% full refund if the puppy is returned in good health with all his papers. Since I haven't even received the contract, my check has not been cashed as of today, nor have I gotten the dog, I think it's a little odd. 

Eileen

P.S. I don't want to seem stingy and shallow. That's not the point. I just wanted others feedback.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, if you didn't sign anything about a deposit, then she has no right to keep your money.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

I don't understand why she is keeping ANY of your money if the dog never exchanged hands and you haven't received a 'signed' contract, is that correct?

At any rate, I doubt there is anything you can do now because it sounds like Breeder #2 has some hard feelings about you cancelling the adoption, so I know you probably feel bad, but what's done is done. You are more interested in a black/white dog, right? Or else you wouldn't have called her to cancel. I think she/he will get over it, eventually...Not much you can do 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

EK8s said:


> I really am excited about the black/white female but just feel that I have let this breeder down!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Eileen


Eileen,

Congratulations on finding your little dream puppy. This should be a happy time for you and your family. You can't worry about the other breeder too much. You did not have a confirmation from her. I think any of us would have continued to look after no word from her in over a week. I hope it all works out and you get full resolution.

Now, enjoy your new little girl and send us pictures !!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Keeping the $200 is not right but it's not worth loosing sleep or getting upset over. I'd get the puppy you want and not do any more dealing with the breeder who changes at whim. Deposits are more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your comments and suggestions. I did stop payment on the check. I sent her an e-mail regarding the $200 "fee" and received a very upsetting reply. She told me she had gone ahead and gotten his health certificate, a crate and now will have to put out another $50 for his shots next week. She says she doesn't think that she will be able to place him now. She called people for "over 2 hours" and everyone has either gotten a puppy already or has decided to wait until spring.

I sent her an e-mail back telling her I will send her a check for $200 (since I stopped payment) to cover these expenses. I haven't heard back. I agree, Tom, the $200 isn't worth the hassle and I do feel bad about what has transpired.

Thanks again. :grouphug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

EK8s said:


> Thanks to all of you for your comments and suggestions. I did stop payment on the check. I sent her an e-mail regarding the $200 "fee" and received a very upsetting reply. She told me she had gone ahead and gotten his health certificate, a crate and now will have to put out another $50 for his shots next week. She says she doesn't think that she will be able to place him now. She called people for "over 2 hours" and everyone has either gotten a puppy already or has decided to wait until spring.
> 
> I sent her an e-mail back telling her I will send her a check for $200 (since I stopped payment) to cover these expenses. I haven't heard back. I agree, Tom, the $200 isn't worth the hassle and I do feel bad about what has transpired.
> 
> Thanks again. :grouphug:


She would have had to do these things anyway and she will place him and most likely this weekend or next week as people start shopping. Keep your money for your new furbaby.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Eileen, that is really nice of you to send the $200.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly. I will just feel better about the whole ordeal if I send her the money.

Eileen


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think you should feel bad. It sounds like she has a lot of interested people and will sell the pup, plus gets to keep your deposit. I probably would have done the same thing. I think I lost 3 deposits from changing my mind so much! Enjoy your little girl, I love the black & white ones!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I'm glad you'll be getting the puppy you wanted in the first place. That'll help make this unpleasant incident fade faster. It's too bad she felt the need to complain about the cost of things that she'd have to cover anyway, with or without your involvement. 

I hope you get your little girl soon - and that we get to see new puppy pics!

Wanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Forgive me but I think it's a crock about not being able to place the dog now because people are waiting for spring. This is the biggest selling season with many people choosing to get their pups for the holidays. That having been said, I'm with you about the $200. Send it and chalk it up to a good lesson. Then go get the baby who was meant to be with you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Perhaps I'm being mean, but I don't see why you feel bad at all. She hadn't returned the contract to you and had sounded as if she had a bunch of people interested in the puppies in the first place. I would stop the check as well... you shouldn't pay for something that you never got in the first place.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm happy to hear this is resolved and what is meant to be, will be! Enjoy your sweet little girl! :kiss: and that was very kind of you to send the other check. She has NO reason to complain as you have reimbursed her the cost she's spent on preparing the puppy, which she would have to do anyways!

When does your baby come home?

And, yes..I think alot of people think about adding pets this time of year! 

Kara


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Ya'll are the greatest! Thanks so much for your support. As it stands right now, I am due to pick the puppy up on Friday, Dec. 7. I can hardly wait. I will try to attach a couple of pictures here but I'm not sure I can do it. In the picture of the two puppies, she's on the left. She's also extra special because she was born on my oldest grandson's 8th birthday on 9/30/07!


Eileen


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She is going to be so flashy! I love her eyebrows. I was always a sucker for them.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

She is an adorable puppy. I'm sure she will be worth all the stress you have gone through.
You are getting just what you wanted!
Look forward to seeing more pictures of her.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Poor Eileen, 
you went through some stress, eh? That really sounded unnecessary all the back and forth you had to go, but now you'll probably appreciate your little Lady even more!
She's got those cute little eyebrows, that we all adore and looks like a healthy (chubby) pup. How much does she weigh? She looks chubby like my puppety.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute and well worth the wait... any chance you can take home both????


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is very cute. OK, now do we get to pick out names?? :biggrin1:


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you, Ladies! :biggrin1:

I think she's precious, too! In all the commotion today, I forgot to ask how much she weighs now; but she does look healthy.

Linda and Maryam -- I love her eyebrows, too. She reminds me so much of Pablo and I think he's adorable.

I like your idea of both, Amanda. They are so cute together, but she's the only one left out of five. My DH would have a heart attack if I told him I wanted two. lol

As far as names go, Michele, I'm open to suggestions from one and all. I really like Maggi(e), Bella and Blossom (I live on Blossom Place) but I haven't decided so if something comes to mind, please let me know.

Thanks again and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Eileen


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Eileen, I LOVE her markings!! She's going to be a beauty.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Eileen, she's BEAUTIFUL! Great markings, she's going to have the sweetest face with those eyebrows and black/white muzzle! Precious!! No wonder you had your heart set on her...she's a gorgeous girl!

I like Maggie, Bella and Blossom. Although, I think I'd pick Blossom! 

Kara


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

EileenCongrats on the new puppy!!!! Very cute!!

Ryan


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your new furbaby.:baby:

:welcome: to the forum


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Eileen,
Congrats, she is a cutie!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Eileen,

Congrats in advance on your b&w girl! She is a beauty. I LOVE b&w's - they look so striking  I am so sorry to read about the difficulties you encountered during the process. I think it can be very confusing - how to manage it all. I remember getting thoroughly confused when I was looking for my first Hav and I emailed one very kind breeder (who didn't have puppies but she had the best website I'd seen at that time) and she "mentored" me via email through the whole process which was a lifesaver. I was also going to put deposits down with multiple breeders and she advised me to not do that - to instead just choose a breeder I felt comfortable with and just wait for the next litter...or the next one after that. It was extremely hard to wait the 5 mos it took until we could bring Lincoln home, but after reading more stories on the forum, I see that it can often take even longer than that.

We look forward to more pics of your little girl!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Jan, Kara, Ryan, Paige, Karen and Jane (hope I didn't forget anyone)! :biggrin1:

I'm very excited about the puppy and think I made the right decision. Like most people, I just hate to disappoint someone or feel as if I have broken my word to them. But you all helped me so much with this problem, and I am very grateful to EACH and every one of you.

Kara, I like the name Blossom, too! I'm giving it a lot of thought. I may let my grandchildren decide -- she may end up being called Webkinz, Yugi-Oh, Dora, Bratz, etc. We'll just have to wait and see what name she "looks" like when she gets home to us. But in the meantime, if anyone has any suggestions, I will welcome them.

Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving!

Eileen


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Woooooohooooooo!!!!!! congratulations Eileen! Oh, I am so happy for you! :whoo: I know how you've been looking for quite some time and it sounds like this little girl, who is as cute as can be, will be a perfect addition to your home. I'm glad you feel good about what transpired in that it ended well for you. Sometimes it's just best to cut our losses and move on. 

I can't wait for more pics! She's a beauty. I love the name Blossom, btw.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby girl!:baby:She is a cutie!:eyebrows:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

You are forgetting when she failed to contact you for over a week when you sent her the contract and made you think she may have given it to someone else. 

Do NOT feel bad. Breeders can place the puppy, and if she can't, thats part of breeding. 
She will find someone, do not feel guilted into the dog. 

Your new B&W baby is gorgeous and dont even think twice! If you can get the Hav you want that is healthy, go for it!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Eileen,

Don't feel to bad for the breeder, I'm sure she will place the puppy with no problems!
When I was looking for my puppy, I did what you did. contacted all the breeders in my province..lol.. afew had puppies, I kept on telling all of them.. soon.. soon.. I'm going to make up my mind.. then some would just sell the puppies, but then others that had none, all the sudden had some.. so I had more choices.. I was pretty much going crazy to.. And yeah, I'm sure I pissed off a breeder or 2,..or maybe 3 or 4... BUT, at the end, I got BEAMER! It was meant to be!

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eileen, she is ADORABLE! Congrats on getting the puppy you wanted in the first place!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Marj, Julie, Melissa, Ryan and Lina! I know in my heart that I made the right decision. I can hardly wait a couple more weeks! I'm sure the breeder will sell the puppy because he is very cute. However, the closer it got to the final preparations, the less I felt it was a good match (me and the breeder, not the puppy!). I feel much better about the breeder of my little girl!

Ryan, I'm sure this puppy will be the perfect fit like Beamer was for you -- he's just adorable and I think you "just know."

Marj, I really like Blossom, too! Although I've had Maggie and Bella in my mind for a long time! We'll see.

Thanks for everyone's help and input. You are the greatest! :cheer2:

Eileen


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

EK8s said:


> Thanks MarjMarj, I really like Blossom, too! Although I've had Maggie and Bella in my mind for a long time! We'll see.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help and input. You are the greatest! :cheer2:
> 
> Eileen


I like Blossom and Bella, but I'm most partial to Maggie. We had a wonderful dog named Maggie before and she holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

The puppy is gorgeous!! And I love the name Blossom.
I absolutely think you didn't owe the other breeder the $200 "deposit" and did the correct thing in stopping payment. So now you can count down the days until you pick her up!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the name Maggie.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Very Sweet ..congratulations ..


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your new girl, what a cutie.
I am also partial to the name Maggie, it just jumped out at me after looking at the pictures.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So many great names to choose from ..


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Eileen,

I am so happy for you that this all worked out. She is a cutie pie!
I love the name Blossom. 
Congrats!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eileen, I am so sorry it took me so long to read this thread. Blossom/Bella/Maggie is gorgeous!! As you can see, I am also partial to B&W - My Lexi is my little angel!! I am sure you will choose the perfect name for her - I bet you are so excited!!!! Best of luck to you!.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so glad you have your favorite pup. It sounds like it was meant to be. I LOVE the name Maggie. I have a Maggie and she is so Maggieish, I just love her to death. My Lola is a black and white and I just love the black and white markings. Good luck you made the right choice.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby.  She is going to be a gorgeous, flashy little girl.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you all! I'm picking her up in West Virginia on Friday 12/7. So I'll post some more pictures as soon as I can. Right now, the breeder is calling her Blossom but it could change to Maggi once I see her (or Bella!)

As you all can see, I'm NOT very good at making decisions! lol :hug:

Eileen


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

EK8s said:


> Ya'll are the greatest! Thanks so much for your support. As it stands right now, I am due to pick the puppy up on Friday, Dec. 7. I can hardly wait. I will try to attach a couple of pictures here but I'm not sure I can do it. In the picture of the two puppies, she's on the left. She's also extra special because she was born on my oldest grandson's 8th birthday on 9/30/07!
> 
> Eileen


Eileen...

What an adorable little Hav!!! I can't wait to see more photo's!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Congratulations on your new girl, what a cutie.
> I am also partial to the name Maggie, it just jumped out at me after looking at the pictures.


YEAH..she looks like a Maggie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

EK8s said:


> Thank you all! I'm picking her up in West Virginia on Friday 12/7. So I'll post some more pictures as soon as I can. Right now, the breeder is calling her Blossom but it could change to Maggi once I see her (or Bella!)
> 
> As you all can see, I'm NOT very good at making decisions! lol :hug:
> 
> Eileen


Eileen...A year from now you will be calling her all kinds of little nic names!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am really liking "Blossom" = I have not heard that name for a dog before, and dont know any person names blossom - that would make for unique name, but as a gardener, I am also partial to the word itself!!! I bet you cant wait till this weekend!!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ahh! So cute. I love the black and white ones.


----------



## Jeanniek (Mar 20, 2018)

Lilly's mom said:


> She would have had to do these things anyway and she will place him and most likely this weekend or next week as people start shopping. Keep your money for your new furbaby.


 I totally agree with you. That lady doesn’t sound very professional. She didn’t cash the check, she didn’t send confirmation, she says someone else is looking at the puppy, she tries to talk EK8s about going ahead and getting the puppy, and then she wants to charge EK8s for things the breeder has to do anyhow, which is why she charges the price she charges to the new owners. EK8s should not allow herself to be manipulated to feel bad at all, or to feel that she owes that breeder any money.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jeanniek said:


> I totally agree with you. That lady doesn’t sound very professional. She didn’t cash the check, she didn’t send confirmation, she says someone else is looking at the puppy, she tries to talk EK8s about going ahead and getting the puppy, and then she wants to charge EK8s for things the breeder has to do anyhow, which is why she charges the price she charges to the new owners. EK8s should not allow herself to be manipulated to feel bad at all, or to feel that she owes that breeder any money.


This post was from 2007! LOL! Not sure how it popped up now... The "puppy" in question is now a 14 year old!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jeanniek said:


> I totally agree with you. That lady doesn’t sound very professional. She didn’t cash the check, she didn’t send confirmation, she says someone else is looking at the puppy, she tries to talk EK8s about going ahead and getting the puppy, and then she wants to charge EK8s for things the breeder has to do anyhow, which is why she charges the price she charges to the new owners. EK8s should not allow herself to be manipulated to feel bad at all, or to feel that she owes that breeder any money.


Zumba update? She has always been one of my favorite forum puppies


----------

